# Modern Residential design with Chinese traditional elements



## cellocello (Sep 24, 2004)

Name: Vanke court 5
Location: Shenzhen, China 
Residential, 3-7 Floors
2500 Houses
Unit size：75—240 square meters

The design features modern Chinese style, inspired upon traditional Cantonese and Beijing residential houses.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Neat -- do residents past time by gondola there? No backyard, rear areas appear off-limit -- do/would children live there?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## D-res (Apr 4, 2005)

wow. if those were built here and i had the money i wouldnt think twice about buying one.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

These are beautiful, what I hate about modern buildings though is that they´re awesome for a couple of years and in less than a decade they look like shit  lol


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Very beautifull arquitecture indeed. As you said is a mix of chinese and contemporary style. It would be very nice to see the interior design of such houses. I like a lot the gardening and the water mirrors outside. I imagine that the concept is of town houses more than individual houses. Yhanks for sharing. From Guatemala City in Central America.


----------

